# Ro/DI unit -Waste water



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry for all the questions guys. 

When running your RO/DI system is it normal to have a lot of waste water comming out the waste line. (Like rushing water) but only a dribble from the product line?

From what i read it is like that because of how sensitive the membrane is?

What would be the correct pressure that I would be looking for? My unit seems to sit at 40. Is this normal?

Thanks for any help you guys can offer


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Unless you are going with a high efficiency Spectapure RO/DI Unit that makes 2 gallons of RO water to 1 gallon of waste, I'm afraid so.

Depending on where your pressure gauge is located it could be just whatever your municipal pressure is at (unless you are on a well).

HTH
Chris


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh i see i see.... Yea that waste water irks the hell out of me lol

I just wasnt sure if I had it right or not.

Is that one of the units you have?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah Ciddian I think what you're seeing is normal just as UTC said. 

So the conclusion is these typical RO systems do waste a lot of water!

The waste water should be fine for any other use though. I wonder if there's a way to easily capture them and use them for other things.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

That is the unit I have my eye on, but at this point it's not in the the budget.

Many do use the water for other sources like laundry, watering the garden etc.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

The waste water would be perfect for African cichlids. They would love that harder water.


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> That is the unit I have my eye on, but at this point it's not in the the budget.
> 
> Many do use the water for other sources like laundry, watering the garden etc.


I spoke with a customer and they wanted to put that waste water into their toilet on the main floor. easy to do, just put the hose in the back of the tank and leave it and shut off the house water.. This method is easy and safe. It will never overflow, and you use the water instead of wasting it. Downside your ro unit has to be running to fill the tank. In my case ours is always on for the tank and also drinking so its always running most of the time.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh that is another great idea!  thanks tyler!


----------

